# Ridin Dirty Upholstery



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Sup fellas... if you're in Inglewood, South Central, Southbay, Harbor area... hit up Efrain @ Ridin Dirty Upholstery for all your custom upholstery work. He's located on:
Efrain
Ridin Dirty Upholstery
13609 Crenshaw blvd Hawthorne ca 90250
310-916-1223


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Ridin Dirty Upholstery
13609 Crenshaw blvd Hawthorne ca 90250
310-916-1223


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

THIS MOTHER FUCKER FULL OF SHIT......DONT GO TO HIM SMH


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:drama:


----------

